# Piranha Alley At My Lfs



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I was shocked to see the piranha aisle at my local LFS! Inspired me to fire up a tank again and I'll probably grab that marble rhom at the end.

Stay safe guys!


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

LOL too bad this forum is dead...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The OG’s drop in from time to time... I think they would be happy to see the hobby isn’t completely dead


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

^^^that's what i actually do. i try to come in and just keep it alive. i feel bad for this forum so i don't want it to go to waste. hopefully we can get piranha members from monsterfishkeepers.com and bring them over here


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I was shocked to see the piranha aisle at my local LFS! Inspired me to fire up a tank again and I'll probably grab that marble rhom at the end.
> 
> Stay safe guys!


What's up! Where is this lfs?


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

Dawgz said:


> I was shocked to see the piranha aisle at my local LFS! Inspired me to fire up a tank again and I'll probably grab that marble rhom at the end.
> 
> Stay safe guys!


What's up! Where is this lfs?
[/quote]

he might be referring to pedro's lfs...aquascape


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> I was shocked to see the piranha aisle at my local LFS! Inspired me to fire up a tank again and I'll probably grab that marble rhom at the end.
> 
> Stay safe guys!


What's up! Where is this lfs?
[/quote]

Dragon Aquarium just outside of Toronto.

I bought the marble at the end I will share some pics and video soon.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I’d like to get that manny, do you have any pics or the video


----------



## MikeFloyd (Apr 20, 2019)

It's always awesome to see any piranha species at a lfs
Getting them online is a fairly dependable trade now but in-person is still the best. I'm fortunate to live pretty close to a store that frequently stocks pygos and rhombs. It's the same place I acquired my red wolf fish.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah always cool seeing some exotic piranhas in store.


----------



## Formerly_KSLS (Nov 20, 2021)

So let’s see this set up! I’m jealous of the Geryi


----------

